# got myself a P2000



## mw1311

Well, I was looking at the Walther P99 ($540), Glock 23 w/NS ($520) and the HK P2K w/NS ($640), all prices nib.The G23 felt like a Block and it's rather hard to find a nice IWB Holster for the Walther P99...so I went for the .40 S&W P2000 V2 with Nightsights  . I also prefer the polygonal barrels. The P2K is a great Gun! I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Flanker

*Great price*

That sure sounds like a really great price. Can't find a P2K .40 around here and the P2KSK.40 is priced at $815 with plain sights.:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck

Congrats. Show us pics 

I almost bought one a while back - but I shoot better w/ guns with barrel's at least 4" long - and the P2000 is not quite 4 inches. The P30, when it comes out, is supposed to fix that.

But, the P2000 is a great carry gun 

Show us


----------



## mw1311

*pics...*


----------



## Baldy

Congrats on a new pistol. Good pictures too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mw1311

Thanks


----------



## Flanker

*Nice pictures*

Thats a really nice looking HK also the others. question what Camera was used for the pictures?


----------



## mw1311

Flanker said:


> Thats a really nice looking HK also the others. question what Camera was used for the pictures?


Sony DSC-H1


----------



## Shipwreck

Let us know how it feels with the hotter 40 cal bullets when U shoot it


----------



## jwkimber45

Congrats on the new HK!!!!!


----------



## mw1311

Shipwreck said:


> Let us know how it feels with the hotter 40 cal bullets when U shoot it


I shot it with the Winchester Rangers 180gr. ; hardly any recoil at all, sight picture stays pretty much on target. haven't shot any +p's yet tho.


----------



## -gunut-

Looks awesome! Have fun with it!


----------



## jason0007

you're killing me..those are exactly the gun i wanted to get for my ccw..that or the p2000 sk..(subcompact)...i even like it beter now that i saw your pic with the tlr1 applicablility.....

how many rounds does the p2000 hold?????

why did u pick that over the subcompact version..thanks.


----------



## mw1311

jason0007 said:


> you're killing me..those are exactly the gun i wanted to get for my ccw..that or the p2000 sk..(subcompact)...i even like it beter now that i saw your pic with the tlr1 applicablility.....
> 
> how many rounds does the p2000 hold?????
> 
> why did u pick that over the subcompact version..thanks.


the P2000 in .40 holds 12 rds, the 9mm 13 rds. I've owned a P2000SK in the past and I liked it but I wanted a little bigger grip, also the longer slide pushes the grip closer to your body which makes it a little easier to conceal imo.


----------



## falshman70

Congratulations. That's a great price on a terrific pistol. My wife and I both have it in 9mm. I carry it about 1/2 the time - the other half being the Kahr P9.

I do like the Walther, though. My wife has the QA version in .40 S&W and it shoots well. Very ergonomic grip.


----------



## bullitt464

nice. i can't find one locally anywhere. one shop had a p2000sk but was telling me it was a normal p2000.. he didn't know what he was talking about.

he also had a usp compact with the lem trigger and night sites and he didn't know what the lem trigger was or that the gun even had night sites on it

maybe i'll just wait for some news on the p30


----------



## Flanker

*Kind of and ugly Betty*

http://www.hkpro.com/p3000.htm


----------



## RUGER45

Shipwreck said:


> Let us know how it feels with the hotter 40 cal bullets when U shoot it


You feel nothing Ship. It's a great gun. When are you going to pick one up?:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck

RUGER45 said:


> You feel nothing Ship. It a great gun. When are you going to pick one up?:watching:


Nah, I don't think I will. It looks nice, but I'm good for handguns. Plus, it has under a 4" barrel.

Really, the only handgun that has me interested now is the FNP-9.


----------



## stupidman

Shipwreck said:


> Nah, I don't think I will. It looks nice, but I'm good for handguns. Plus, it has under a 4" barrel.
> 
> Really, the only handgun that has me interested now is the FNP-9.


Ship, I just recently put in some serious range time with my FNP40, and I have been very very pleased with it. You might want to call Ray at Tanners gunshop when you're ready to buy one.
http://www.tannerssportcenter.com/

He has the FNP9s for $350. or the stainless for I think $394.

Anyway, it was the best price I could find. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Shipwreck

Ok, appreciate it 

An AR is next on my list, but then maybe that


----------



## junkit_boy

I was at Bass Pro the other day... I checked out a FNP9 because I heard good things about it..but it had a "cheap" feeling when I held it. When I say cheap I mean that I felt like a plastic toy gun. It didnt feel as solid as a P99 or XD. Is the gun supposed to be designed like that... minimum metal? Wonderful design though.


----------



## Shipwreck

Not sure what U mean - it has the same amount of metal as any other polymer gun.

The FNP9 is actually my 2nd fav 9mm - after the P99. I was surprised after the 1st range trip with it...


----------



## junkit_boy

Well.. thats how it felt. But shooting its a whole different game. I would love to try a whole bunch of guns to give accurate accounts but the ranges here in Southern California are horrible...only Glocks..a few XDs and thats it :-(


----------



## unpecador

junkit_boy said:


> I would love to try a whole bunch of guns to give accurate accounts but the ranges here in Southern California are horrible...only Glocks..a few XDs and thats it :-(


That's totally incorrect. I have been to several ranges that offer multiple guns for rent including HK, CZ, SIG, S&W, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## junkit_boy

Please do share friend. Because the two Ive been to in San Fernando Valley doesnt have much. People talk about the one in La Puente, but I haven't made it out there


----------



## unpecador

junkit_boy said:


> Please do share friend. Because the two Ive been to in San Fernando Valley doesnt have much. People talk about the one in La Puente, but I haven't made it out there


Then how can you honestly say the ranges here are horrible? Why not just specify the two that you have been to in SFV? Since you have mentioned the one in La Puente here is the link http://lpfr.com/LPFR/Home.html and not only does it state on the website the many guns they offer to rent, I have been there and have seen the many guns they offer to rent. This is just one range. Southern California is pretty large and to say that the ranges here are horrible is BS especially if you haven't visited all of them. :smt023


----------



## junkit_boy

Ok..point taken..but you still didnt name any ranges in southern california i.e San Fernando, San Gabriel, San Bernardino Valleys to prove me otherwise. :mrgreen: Have you heard good things about the LA Gun Club?


----------



## unpecador

I provided a link to the La Puente Firing Range. La Puente is in the SGV i.e. Southern California. I have not been to a range in the SFV or the SBC. I have not been to the L.A. Gun Club.

I have been to three ranges listed within the link below, maybe it will help in your search.

http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/findlocal.asp?State=CA


----------

